# Ramlin trailer axle squeak/squeal



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

They usually squeak right before a catastrophic axle failure! 

JUST KIDDING.. I would call Ramlin and see what they say. They should stand behind the axle and replace, if necessary.

Good to see you last Saturday!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Every time the hub starts turning red just take a 10 minute break


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Spray some WD40 around the end of the axle tube where the torsion arm rubs against it.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

This is what we found. The trailer shop feels, and I agree, that the torsion axle they put on is too small being a 2000 lb. axle. (Dexter torsion axle). The inside of the tires are rubbing up against the inside wooden part of the fender well as the torsion arm moves up and down. It is happening on both sides. This just started happening so obviously the torsion arms are failing after just 2.5 years of life towing an '03 HB Whipray with 50 Tohatsu 4 stroke. As the torsion arm fails the tire and inside of the fender well rub causing the noise and beginning to shred the inside sidewall of the tire. With time the tire will blow out. Solution, stronger axle probably go up to 3500 lb. I think they go from 2000 to 3500 lbs. Others have had problems with these axles on the Ramlin trailers. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. We have a call into Ramlin and will see if they have a heavier duty axle for that trailer. I'm not putting the same small axle back on as it would most likely fail again in the future.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Spray some WD40 around the end of the axle tube where the torsion arm rubs against it.


Did it Mike. No help. See above. BTW, Salty Fly might go off in October.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If you go with the heavier axle it might beat the crap out of your skiff. 3500 seems to heavy for your skiff. Curious to see what ramlin recommends.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I just replaced the axle on my EZ Loader trailer about six weeks ago - thank heavens it wasn't one of those torsion axles.... My axle was a bit over 250,000 miles (and still had the original bearings) -it was rusting in the middle and beginning to sag a bit...

I much prefer a conventional axle and spring setup and have watched as many switched to torsion axles... I'm sure there are benefits to them - but I can't think of any worth the hassle when they begin to cause problems...


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Snookdaddy said:


> They usually squeak right before a catastrophic axle failure!
> 
> JUST KIDDING.. I would call Ramlin and see what they say. They should stand behind the axle and replace, if necessary.
> 
> Good to see you last Saturday!


Good seeing you bro.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

2000 lb torsion axle should be fine for your setup. I would not go heavier, unless Ram-lin recommends. Too heavy of an axle and it will not flex, which is want you want with a high end skiff and a torsion axle. Torsion axles ride much better than a conventional leaf spring. By chance did you replace the wood and carpet on the wheel wells with a thicker plywood? I would bet that Ram-lin put the correct axle on the trailer when you had it replaced. The rubber does wear out on the torsion axles causing them to squeak and make noise. Dexter does have a 5 year warranty on the axles per their website. Torsion axles come in different degrees, a dry launch trailer with torsion axles are typically a zero degree axle. Perhaps a different degree was used? Keep us posted with your results.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

swaddict said:


> 2000 lb torsion axle should be fine for your setup. I would not go heavier, unless Ram-lin recommends. Too heavy of an axle and it will not flex, which is want you want with a high end skiff and a torsion axle. Torsion axles ride much better than a conventional leaf spring. By chance did you replace the wood and carpet on the wheel wells with a thicker plywood? I would bet that Ram-lin put the correct axle on the trailer when you had it replaced. The rubber does wear out on the torsion axles causing them to squeak and make noise. Dexter does have a 5 year warranty on the axles per their website. Torsion axles come in different degrees, a dry launch trailer with torsion axles are typically a zero degree axle. Perhaps a different degree was used? Keep us posted with your results.


The torsion arms look to be about 30 degrees upward in the resting position. Didn't replace the wood on the wheel wells.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a torsion Axel on my Load master aluminium trailer. Its been 3-4 years and it seems fine


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I've called Ramlin twice and left messages with no return call as of yet. I called Dexter axle and they stated it is covered for 5 years and I can go through them and bypass Ramlin.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Filled out the warranty form for Dexter Axle. They have been very helpful. When I was under the skiff finding the axle serial number I could see how close the inner sidewall of the tire was to the inside of the wood fender well. The only way this could happen is with a failed axle. The axle is only 2+ years old. Ramlin has been absolutely no help. Not even a call back. Based on their lack of help I'd think twice about buying a trailer from them in the future.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Dexter axle called me today and is replacing the axle with a 250 lb upgrade. The serial number says old axle is a 1500 lb axle not 2000 lbs. new axle will be 1750 lbs. This is what happened: in the resting position the pivot arm of the torsion axle should be About 10 degrees. In my case the pivot arm on both sides is about 30 degrees. As the pivot arm angles up it takes the wheel with it moving it higher into the fender well. When we jack the trailer up and unweight it the pivot arm comes back to 10 degrees. Tell tale sign rubber build up on the inside part of the wooden fender well and scraping all along the tires.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad you got it figured out


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I feel your pain.. it took me about a month to order a new axle from Ramlin. They make great trailers but their customer service is a little slack.


----------

